# Oklahoma City Aquarium Association



## jonah (Nov 29, 2002)

Here's a link to our new website:

http://petsforum.com/okcaa

We meet on the third Saturday of the month. Meetings consist of short business meeting for officers (open to all members), a shoot around about our tanks/fish, a presentation of some sort (speaker/video), and we end with a small auction of fish/plants. Several of our members are hard core plant guys so there's usually plenty of plants showing up at the meetings. Last meeting I got ambullia, watersprite and Riccia fluitans for free. We skipped the auction and I was the only one that didn't have them.

Future club projects include a group tour of the Oklahoma Aquarium and a native fish collecting trip in the Fall.

Michael Dennis
OKCAA Treasurer


----------

